# Nasal Douche bottle



## graywolf (Jan 19, 2008)

I was digging through my husbands grandparents house and found these bottles.  I have enjoyed visiting your forum many times but this is the first post I have made.  The nasal douche bottle has a open pontil mark  just wondering what else anyone could tell me about it or any of the other bottles pictured.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are some pictures. Sorry just getting the hang of this.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 19, 2008)

another picture


----------



## graywolf (Jan 19, 2008)

one more


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2008)

I can tell you one thing,the name is pretty messed up [8D] makes we want to go blow my nose lol.


----------



## marjorie040 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Greywolf,
 And welcome to the forum!
 What does the embossing say on the bottles....I can't make it out on my pc.
 Thanks,


----------



## graywolf (Jan 19, 2008)

The clear one says Buffalo Lithia Water Natures Materia Medica. The other embossed one is a Warners Safe Kidney & Liver Cure , Rochester, New York.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 19, 2008)

Nasal Douche!!!!!!!  Good greef that sounds bad. 
 I can see it nowwww.....ow....ow.....ow.... There I am, with bottle of Nasal Douche in hand and rubber hose connected to the spout on the bottle up my snout. The cork it pulled the douche released now rushes through the hose and Waaaaaa!!!!!!!!! a blood curtiling scream breaks through my teeth, douche cooking it's way into my brain preforming an instant lobotomy. Next the douche finds its way down my throat and out my nose and eats away the paint off the furniture and sets the wall paper on fire...........

 Four hours later I awaken in a puddle of everything that ever went up my nose and Nasal Douche and declare, "Boy that was refreshing"....I DON"T THINK SO!!!!!!!


 Welcome to the forum Becky. Those are some great finds. Scary but great.


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the oxygen bottle best. What was it, just an empty bottle when they sold it? Haha.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2008)

For a laugh on Nasal douching, search youtube for "neti pot"

 How to Irrigate your Nasal Passages is particularly funny.

 Interesting that it's been in the news as becoming more and more popular at spas and the like.

 Also check out wikipedia article "Oxygen bar" where they point out the questionable benefits of inhaling oxygen, despite the fact companies are now selling canned oxygen, which they tout as a relatively new product.

 In some ways not much has changed!

 -Ryan


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats weird you say that,while in Fla over Christmas I had a  head cold, my sister in law suggested I try a "Neti-pot." I was like....what the hellll is that!? lol
 I tried it and it was UN real! I am now up to one every other day, a 3 salt packer[8D]  Rick


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2008)

> while in Fla over Christmas I had a head cold


 
 Rick, Rick, Rick.......that is what the beach is for down here. You didn't think that those were jellyfish in the water did you.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 When I was a kid my mom would take us all to the beach when we got any type of head cold sinus type of alement and tell us to go play in the water. Man your nose ran like krazy for the first 30 mins or so and then you were clear until the next time.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 20, 2008)

The label says it is supposed to be used in conjunction with Le Grande's Arabian Catarrh Remedy.  The label says Dr J.A. Lawrence, New York.  The instructions on how to use it are on the bottle.  This is suppose to be the improved version.  I would hate to use the original.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Everytime I see those words, my mind replaces the word bottle with bag. lol.  I guess I'm not as old as I thought lol.  Hard livin' back then.
 Laur


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Rusty?


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Whateva, still don't get it too busy taking shoe pics.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Hell yeah!  My other obsession (shoes).  Cropped it but file is too large.  
 Don't google that! lol


----------



## graywolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone think they are worth anything? (besides sentimental value) The labels are readable but kind of tore up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats what those neti pots are,the ocean in a squeeze bottle[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Lobey


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2008)

Without the labels they would just be common $1 bottles but the labels raise the value quite a bit. The inhailing fluid would probably go for 10 to 15 bucks.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I appreciate any info I can get.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, douche bags, ankles, it's too explicit! lol 
 At least it's not just socks, or even worse... bootles!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey they look warm let me borrow them for tomorrows dig.I wont git um dirty hahaha!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've got some 81/2 Jimmy Choos that might fit you,  Rick.  But if you wear them digging, you have to buy me another pair []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2008)

8 1/2? I'll have to cut the front of those bad boys off and let my toes stick out lol I'm 11 1/2.
  I never knew what a Jimmy Choo was until I started talking to you.I thought it was a dude with a cold [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 20, 2008)

Not a great card but image shows a man using the oxygen inhaler


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 20, 2008)

back...fine print may be tough to read...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2008)

And I said I would never buy water in a bottle.


----------



## kastoo (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow not only embossed and blue but labeled!


----------

